# What are you making for appetizers on Thanksgiving?



## SierraCook (Nov 19, 2005)

My family always has appetizers to nibble on during the day on Thanksgiving. This year I am in charge of the appetizers. Here is what I am having so far.

Mexican layered bean dip with tortilla chips
Homemade salsa
Salami, cheese, and crackers
Teriyaki li'l smokies
Gingered chicken bites
Veggies and Italian Veggie Dip

I was just wondering what everyone else was having to snack on during Thanksgiving?


----------



## QSis (Nov 19, 2005)

This is my favorite food category, since I am the one who is always asked to bring appetizers to family dinners.

For this Thanksgiving, I'm making steamed mussels, steamed asparagus wrapped in prosciutto (then broiled a few minutes), Creamy Brie Kisses, and Baja Roll-ups. 

The recipes for the last two are in the appetizer section, two threads under yours.  I was asking who had made them, but so far, no replies.

Lee


----------



## velochic (Nov 19, 2005)

We have a small quiet Thanksgiving...of course (just the 4 of us).   I'll be doing some hors d'oeuvres, though.  Probably some Turkish borek, a sundried tomato dip with veggies and crackers to go with it, and either stuffed mushrooms or some baked pinwheels of some sort.  I love to make hors d'oeuvres and even more to eat them.


----------



## Constance (Nov 19, 2005)

My daughter is bringing baked crab dip and bacon wrapped Little Smokies. I'm not sure if that's going to be enough. We could have as few as six, and as many as 14 people. If Jimmy shows up, he counts as at least 3 people.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2005)

We always have way to much to eat, but each kid likes to have a say in what we have so everyone got one choice...
1-stuffed onions and zucchini
2-rice torta
3-foccacia, salami,copa,provolone
4- Cade request, carrot, slices and ranch dip  
5-veggie tray and dip
6-avocado dip and sliced baguette, in honor of my dad
that's it so far..My sister just might show up with her usual spinach dip in a bread bowl...

Happy turkey day everyone 
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Nov 19, 2005)

I have some blue cheese that I need to use up, and I'm thinking I'll make Grandma Snarr's blue cheese ball and put it on a big tray lined with leaf lettuce, along with sliced smoked venison loin (with horseradish sauce), and/or venison salami. To that I'll add sliced cheese, olives (both), maybe some baby dills, seedless grapes, and pineapple chunks. I'll put some skewers close to the plate.
We have an awful lot of crackers going on. I'm considering baking up some torillas and/or pita bread triangles for dipping. (I could do this ahead of time, and save in Ziplocks.
What do y'all think? I'm not feeding gourmets, but I still want it to be a gourmet meal...just simple.


----------



## amber (Nov 19, 2005)

Normally I love appetizers, all kinds, but for me this year, I will be having our Thanksgiving dinner in the afternoon, so no appetizers for us.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2005)

*Prosciutto And Gruyere Pastry Pinwheels*

I just tried this one the other day and my S.O. and I really liked it.  It's a keeper.

One variation:  I didn't have any fresh basil so I used thinly sliced scallions.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/107840


----------



## marmalady (Nov 20, 2005)

We're keeping it simple - 

spinach dip in a hollowed out round pumpernickel - bought the dip at Costco.
Cheese platter w/crackers - bought it at Costco, 4 kinds of cheese, pretty slices for I think $6.99.
Veggies and dip - will make the Knorr's veggie dip, and probably buy the veg already prepped.

I feel so lazy!


----------



## Vegas Girl (Nov 20, 2005)

Mmm, those sound good.  We never have appetizers.  We just come ready for turkey.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 21, 2005)

My family loves cheese. So, yesterday I had a field day in the deli section picking out cheese. I bought:

smoked cheddar
smoked gouda
garlic cheddar
white cheddar
pepper jack

Two of the cheese were from Spring Hill Cheese Co. One of the varieties from that company was sage cheese. I thought it sounded interesting, but I figured that my family would not care for it. If you want you can check out their cheese at http://www.springhillcheese.com/ .


----------



## licia (Nov 21, 2005)

We don't have appetizers at Thanksgiving. Usually everyone is saving their appetite for the big event.  Since we are having such a crowd, it would probably be a good idea this year, but I don't have time to do that too.


----------

